# Show us your gaming set-up



## Zombie_X

Hi all,
  
 Lets see your gaming set-ups! Here's mine:
  

  
 The systems pictured: Super Famicom, PS Debug (DTL-1001), PS4, PS3, Wii U, Genesis Model 2, Dreamcast (Region Free BIOS), NES (with RGB output), Saturn (Region Free BIOS), Wii. 
  
 The surround set-up: NAD T-747, Harman/Kardon 5.1 Speakers
  
 You'll also probably notice the wall of controllers to the right. I like to have them all at my fingertips any time I need them.


----------



## davisman

Very nice. I am in the process of moving right now, but once I get everything up I will post a pic. Probably after the holidays.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Holy mother of consoles...

All I have currently:

Panasonic 60" VT60 plasma
Slim PS3, PS4, Vita, hacked PSP-2000
Alienware M17xR4 (GTX680m) gaming laptop.

Sega Dreamcast and PS2 are in the closet.

I'll take a pic of my room later.

I greatly desire a Sega Saturn...


----------



## Zombie_X

I told you I was a gamer. Oh if you're wondering, the blue PS1 is used for testing compiled game code and can boot any game/copy regardless if it's retail, region-free, or burned. It's really rad.
  
 Want a Saturn? I have a modded Model 2 Saturn (USA). It can play homebrew and region modified games. You can get it from me for cheap if you want. $30 sounds fair, right? I have a few extra controllers as well.
  
 But this is like 1/8 of all my systems. I have a huge storage tub in my basement with like 30 more systems, some rare ones as well. I have a dev PS1 (looks like a PC), Dev XBOX (Original), Atari 2600, Atari 5200, just a bunch more than what's shown here.
  
 Quote:


mad lust envy said:


> Holy mother of consoles...
> 
> All I have currently:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I want one, but the games are incredibly rare and expensive.


----------



## pervysage

Some of my gear:
  

  
 And of course, the gaming setup just isn't complete without my headphone rig which I always use for gaming as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 And here is my PC rig, hidden under my table and in desperate need of a cleaning


----------



## jackwess

@pervysage : Which CPU are you using in your rig?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ero-sennin, that is one sexy setup. I do hope your TV is a plasma, since LED/LCD at such a low point of view is gonna alter the picture quality in a bad way.

edit: i see it's a Sony... and Sony hasn't done Plasma in years. That viewing angle can't possibly be ideal.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Here is my current rig that I have setup in the main living room:
  

  
 Love the soaring ceilings in my new place
  

  
 PC build and specs here: http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/1mwy9i/downsizing_cosmos_ii_to_define_r4/


----------



## davisman

You guys have some sexy setups. Hey Pervy, how do you like that Ikea desk? I have been contemplating getting it for a while, but with the T-Legs.


----------



## Gdubz

davisman said:


> You guys have some sexy setups. Hey Pervy, how do you like that Ikea desk? I have been contemplating getting it for a while, but with the T-Legs.


 
 I've got the exact same ikea desk and love it, no snags on the wood finish, nice and smooth.


----------



## pervysage

jackwess said:


> @pervysage : Which CPU are you using in your rig?


 
  
 Intel i7-2600K Sandy Bridge. I guess some might consider that a bit outdated now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Built her almost 2 years ago.
  
  


mad lust envy said:


> Ero-sennin, that is one sexy setup. I do hope your TV is a plasma, since LED/LCD at such a low point of view is gonna alter the picture quality in a bad way.
> 
> edit: i see it's a Sony... and Sony hasn't done Plasma in years. That viewing angle can't possibly be ideal.


 
  
 Haha, yeah it's an LED/LCD. It looks like I view the TV from my chair right there, but that's not what I actually do. This setup is in my fairly small bedroom so that TV's main purpose is for viewing from the bed (you can partially see my bed right behind my desk). When viewing from the bed, it's at a perfect angle. Whenever I'm sitting at my desk, I only use the 2 monitors in front of me.
  


davisman said:


> You guys have some sexy setups. Hey Pervy, how do you like that Ikea desk? I have been contemplating getting it for a while, but with the T-Legs.


 


gdubz said:


> I've got the exact same ikea desk and love it, no snags on the wood finish, nice and smooth.


 
  
 Agreed. The desk has a nice finish, and there is so much more room compared to my old desk. Since I got the right angled version, the right side even serves as a nice arm rest when I'm using my mouse. I have the T-legs as well and they are great on my carpet, no wobbling.


----------



## davisman

You have a really nice setup. How do you like the Fostex/WA7?I am really curious about the fostex th900s.


----------



## pervysage

davisman said:


> You have a really nice setup. How do you like the Fostex/WA7?I am really curious about the fostex th900s.


 
  
 Pretty awesome combo. Really suits the genres that I listen to: Rap/Hip-Hop, EDM, J-Pop and Anime OST's.
  
 The TH-900's have a pretty wide soundstage for being a closed headphone. It can compete with most of the popular open back headphones out there. The instrument separation is top notch as well. As you probably have already heard from others, the TH-900's are fantastic when it comes to the bass. There is plenty of it but no so much that affects the mid range and the highs
  
 Since this is a gaming thread, I should also mention that I have found them to be great for gaming. Since the imaging on them is really good, picking out positional cues while gaming isn't a problem. Even though some say the TH-900 has an emphasis on the bass, I still find them to be great even for competitive gaming. Competitive gamers usually go for a more neutral sounding headphone. I think the TH-900 gives you the total package... nice bass response for some immersive single player gaming, and they still hold their own for competitive gaming because of the good imaging and wide soundstage.
  
 After having the setup for a couple months now, I can safely say that this is probably my end game setup. I love being able to enjoy a nice listening session on the computer, and also do some gaming on the Xbox, all on the same pair of headphones. I'm not the kind of person who wants several different headphones laying around and using each one for a single purpose. The TH-900's are super comfortable as well, so I can wear them all day if I wanted to. The only thing I might change in the future is buying a high-end external DAC and pairing that with the WA7.


----------



## mumstead

Here is mine. I have my gaming PC and Console gaming TV in the same room. I am using a Behringer UCA202 Audio Interface for my PC sound card. It has both stereo audio out and optical out. I have a long optical cable that runs over to my DC-1 DAC over by the TV. The stereo out goes to the Pioneer monitor speakers on the desk. I also have a long HDMI cable going from my PC to the TV. This way I can easily sit at my desk or move over to the couch and use the TV for PC gaming. This also lets me use my LCD-2 for gaming. They are over by the TV where my stereo is so I have a long balanced cable that I run over to my PC if I am gaming there.
 I have 2 computers under the desk. The big silver one is my Hackintosh Pro. I have a Displayport switchbox that allows me to use my monitor for either computer. The Pioneer monitor speakers have multiple inputs so I can hook both computers up to them too.
 The audio components in the picture with my PC are; Emotiva DC-1 DAC, Emotiva XSP-1 Preamp, Emotiva XPA-2, Schiit Mjolnir, Apple TV, CAPS server (for streaming my FLAC collection from my NAS using J-River), PS3, and Emotiva ERT 8.3 speakers.


----------



## AxelCloris

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Here is my current rig that I have setup in the main living room:


 
  
 So pretty.


----------



## TMRaven




----------



## ninjapirate9901

axelcloris said:


> So pretty.


 
 Thanks, I think I'm gonna change it up a bit next year. Need to get some monitor mounts/arms and a better way to stack my audio hardware. Even with a large desk I find that I'm running out of space...


----------



## gamefreak054

The lighting in my room sucks, hence the bad looking pictures. It all look better in real life. Anyways the explanation for the 3 monitors is the LCD is for Shows and Component 480P+, the PVM CRT is for RGB SCART though a BNC adaptor and S Video, and the Compaq/Sony is for VGA.
  
 Anyways the consoles are hooked up like this genesis/32x w/Crystal Clear Audio Mod, SNES, Turbografx 16, Saturn, and PS1 (audiophile version) are all hooked up through SCART BNC adaptor to the PVM (grey one in the middle), the NES is hooked up through composite BNC, and the N64 S-video is hooked up to the PVM.
  
 The Dreamcast gets its own CRT monitor through VGA (480p is gorgeous, its like playing HD versions of old games)
  
 Finally the Xbox and Wii is hooked up through component to LCD, and the atari 2600 hooked up through RF to the LCD.
  
 Nothing looks better than a professional CRT monitor for retro gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. My speakers are Klipsch heresys for the front channels, and cantons for the mid and rear channels. I also have a PS3 and PS4 hooked up to a modern 55" Bravia in another room for modern gaming, and a couple dozen other consoles scattered around the house.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

DAT SATURN. HNNNG


----------



## gamefreak054

mad lust envy said:


> DAT SATURN. HNNNG


 

 The saturn is pretty amazing. Though like you stated before the games are incredibly expensive. Unless you read japanese... Then you can buy all the rpg imports for dirt cheap. Shmups are expensive no matter what though (outside of darius gaiden, layer section/galactic attack, and twinbee). You can get guardian heroes for around $50-$60 after the holiday rush though. On the cheaper side of things you can pick up Astal, Daytonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa USA, sega rally, virtua fighter 2, vampire hunters/dark stalkers, bomberman (jp version), Panzer Dragoon I and II (will you should be able to find them cheap, the people asking $30+ for this non rare game are on crack and feeding off the hype of saga), and more. It took me a long time to like the saturn, but after I started getting games for it I started to love it. Soukygurentai, dodonpachi, and radiant silvergun are my favorite games for the system so far (granted they are all shmups).


----------



## thecourier

Man, you are really a gamefreak. I still remember the SNES. Good times


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry it's dark. My room has one window, and I have black out cloth over it (need it since I work overnight and sleep n the day, and any light bothgers me). The light in the room isn't bright enough for the camera, it seems.

In the picture:

Panasonic 60VT60
PS4
PS3
M17x R4 Alienware laptop

Borrowed:

Schiit Asgard 2
Shure 1840


----------



## AxelCloris

Dat TV...


----------



## JeremyR

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Thanks, I think I'm gonna change it up a bit next year. Need to get some monitor mounts/arms and a better way to stack my audio hardware. Even with a large desk I find that I'm running out of space...


 
 I have this one, and really love it.
  
http://www.amazon.com/Tyke-Supply-Dual-Monitor-Stand/dp/B002R9HQLI/
  
 Actually I have the one that holds 4 monitors, but that's just because I wanted two above my laptop screen, and the 4 option has a longer pole, so you can elevate the monitors higher.


----------



## chronos1

You guys have some nice setups! 
  
 I only have:
 Samsung 40"
 Ps4
 Xbox360
 Asus ROG G750JH
  
 But am working on getting a nice surround sound set up.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey,
  
 The Saturn is an awesome system. I just recently picked up all the Panzer Dragoon games on it. They are NTSC-J of course, and were $60 all together, but compared to the US price for Saga.... well worth it (Saga in the US is around $250).
  
 I own a lot of import Saturn games, like 40-50 of them. I have a package of 10 more games coming.
  
 But I recently picked up a brand new copy of BIOHAZARD 2 for the PS1 for cheap. That things going to be encased in carbonite to preserve it.
  
 Here's some vrients of my all time favorite game:


----------



## Change is Good

Nice setups, fellas!
  
 Zombie, so this is the thread you were talking about. I know I'm a mad man when I game... so I appreciate you guys bearing with me... hahaha


----------



## NamelessPFG

gamefreak054 said:


> *images truncated*
> 
> The lighting in my room sucks, hence the bad looking pictures. It all look better in real life. Anyways the explanation for the 3 monitors is the LCD is for Shows and Component 480P+, the PVM CRT is for RGB SCART though a BNC adaptor and S Video, and the Compaq/Sony is for VGA.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not only do you have a nice collection of retro consoles (including THAT SATURN), but you've even got a Sony PVM for 15 KHz RGB support for 'em! You've got it made!
  
 Meanwhile, here's my messy gaming area:
  

  
 That's just a fraction of my console collection on the left side of my desk, notably my own Saturn (connected via RGB to my PC's capture card), an original Xbox (still the best Xbox) and my PS3. I've got my other consoles elsewhere, chiefly two NES front-loaders, two SNESs, a Model 1 Genesis (unfortunately the crappy VA7 variant without CCAM yet), an N64, a PSone and a Wii.
  
 The capture card's mainly to get around the fact that my glorious GDM-FW900 there can't sync with 15 KHz RGB natively and lacks component inputs for the newer consoles, but I also plan on streaming console games at some point.
  
 It's primarily my PC gaming desk, though, and a crowded one at that. I need better peripheral mounts.


----------



## gamefreak054

Thanks for the compliment. I never thought of hooking up to a capture card directly to get 15khz RGB support. The PVM/BVM series look so gorgeous for retro gaming its insane. Its pretty much like watching the spiced up HD versions that are on PSN and Xbox Market Place. I really want one of the 20" BVM models with the whopping 900 lines of resolution. Though I am guessing mine looks decently similar as I have 600 lines on a smaller 15" screen. Are you using a Sony monitor? 
  
 The genesis CCAM mod is a pretty decent mod. If your into chip tunes the music can be very entertaining, especially when playing a game like Musha. I got mine modded from a guy on one of the sega forums when I bought his genesis with S video (this was before the whole upgrade scheme). The true stereo is a very nice touch.The guy also does an awesome job by making a clean circuit.
  
 I never have been a huge fan of any of the Xbox systems. I even have some pretty decent games for mine and it still does not get played. Conker will probably be the only thing I will play through more than once on that console. They also die off pretty easily. I have 4 of them and only 2 work, I owned a couple other broken ones but returned those. The disc drives suck, and the pcb boards are notorious for the traces to oxidize. One of them I cleaned the traces up enough where it would turn on if you hit the power button a bunch of times in a row. I do want a 360 to pick up some of the dodonpachi imports though.


----------



## NamelessPFG

That's a Sony GDM-FW900, all right-THE CRT monitor to rule them all for PC gaming. This one fortunately doesn't have any serious color drift issues like a lot of other FD Trinitrons of its age do, and I could tweak up the convergence perfectly with WinDAS. Follow that up with some calibration through HCFR (to get grayscale neutral through the entire range) and i1Profiler (to get the gamma sorted out), and this thing is just GLORIOUS.
  
 Real contrast ratios that LCDs can only dream of, no native resolutions, refresh rates up to 160 Hz (it handles 1920x1200 at about 96 Hz tops, and 1920x1080 at 105 Hz), no input lag...as long as it works, I'll never need another monitor.
  
 I have a different display I bought for retrogaming elsewhere, an NEC MultiSync XV29 Plus presentation monitor, but the geometry's screwed up to an extent I can't fix through the OSD alone. I have to live with either flared-out top corners or tucked-in bottom corners, and the whole thing's vertically arched/bowed upward a little (convex top edge, concave bottom edge). Then there's the messed-up linearity (a grid won't be made up of perfect squares), some purity problems alongside the right edge, and convergence errors here and there...
  
 ...but if you can look past all that, it accepts 15 KHz RGB and looks damn good doing it. I actually want to see if I can get it fixed up some time so I can build an arcade cabinet around it.
  
 The original Xbox actually had some noteworthy exclusives, chief among them being Steel Battalion (yes, I actually have that huge controller needed to play it), but I've also gotta bring up things like Panzer Dragoon Orta and Jet Set Radio Future. There's also its tendency to have the best versions of console-exclusive multiplatform games, like the latter two TimeSplitters titles, not to mention all the cool things you can do with a softmodded one.
  
 Xbox 360, on the other hand? Most of its noteworthy exclusive games are XBLA titles, and remakes/re-releases of existing games like Radiant Silvergun, Guardian Heroes and Virtual-On: Oratorio Tangram, at that. About the only original exclusive release that caught my attention was Shadow Complex. The rest are either just as good on PS3 (Bayonetta being one of the more bothersome exceptions since the PS3 version was ported horribly, while Tales of Vesperia actually is better on PS3, but that version's Japan-exclusive), way better on PC, or just games I don't care about too much.
  
 Reliability-wise, my two Xboxes still work fine, but the second one a friend gave me had the infamously crappy Foxlink PSU (it's a 1.1 revision), which would spark and lose power sometimes. I fixed that right up by tossing it aside in favor of a Minebea PSU.


----------



## gamefreak054

Man that PC monitor sounds awesome. I guess I never really thought of the advantages of having a CRT hooked up to a computer. I would need to buy a separate module for my TV to fix a lot of stuff I believe, or tinker around with the internals in which I would not be to comfortable with. The Compaq/Sony I am using looks amazing with the dreamcast through VGA. Especially on a game like Jet Grind Radio. Shenmue looks very very good as well.
  
 Me and my little brother always joke about the industry making CRTs popular again. With the super large screen sizes they have today. Despite whatever technical limitations there would be. I could not imagine how heavy a 60" Crt would be. Hell the 20" monitor I have weighs in at 75lbs. I really want to replace my LCD with a HD CRT like a simple Trinitron Wega or something. As both the Wii and xbox look like total garbage through Component. I may just look into what I can do to hook it up to my compaq. The major problem I have though is the spacing.
  
 I completely agree with you on the 360. I had my for a couple of months and in that time I got the all the Gears of War fix I would ever need which was the only exclusive I was interested in. In which to be honest I was a bit disappointed. It had a semi coolish atmosphere, but the story is pretty generic and lame. Having radiant silvergun on XLBA is a huge advantage though. That game is absolutely amazing. Though it took me a while to get into it, before I really realized the true masterpiece it is. I just hate its chaining scheme and I feel like I am cheating by using it saturn mode (the xbla has the ikaruga chaining option though). I completely forgot about Orta on the original Xbox. That game is pretty awesome. I just have a hard time controlling the dragon properly. I am not used to on rail shooters. I have yet to buy the first 2 on saturn because people are price gouging the hell out of a common saturn game.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

What's the highest resolution you can push your monitor to NamelessPFG?


----------



## JeremyR

namelesspfg said:


> That's a Sony GDM-FW900, all right-THE CRT monitor to rule them all for PC gaming.
> ...
> as long as it works, I'll never need another monitor.


 
  
 While I liked that monitor when I owned it, and it is a great monitor. 4K is coming out, along with G-Sync.
  
 In a few years when 4K IPS G-synic monitors are a thing for the same amount that one cost new, you will need another monitor


----------



## ninjapirate9901

jeremyr said:


> While I liked that monitor when I owned it, and it is a great monitor. 4K is coming out, along with G-Sync.
> 
> In a few years when 4K IPS G-synic monitors are a thing for the same amount that one cost new, you will need another monitor


 
  
 Personally I'm hoping that Free Sync is just as good as G-sync so that we don't have to pay for the added hardware cost.


----------



## JeremyR

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Personally I'm hoping that Free Sync is just as good as G-sync so that we don't have to pay for the added hardware cost.


 
 Free Sync I think is only a thing for laptops at the moment. Also, one of the difficulties with variable refresh rates, is back lighting (along with a few others).
  
 I will be impressed if someone finds a software solution to this, that works as well for laptops. Being I game on a desktop rig, it does not really apply to me anyway.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

jeremyr said:


> Free Sync I think is only a thing for laptops at the moment. Also, one of the difficulties with variable refresh rates, is back lighting (along with a few others).
> 
> I will be impressed if someone finds a software solution to this, that works as well for laptops. Being I game on a desktop rig, it does not really apply to me anyway.


 
 Hmm, it does seem that way for now. Hopefully more monitor/panel manufacturers add in the ability to control the VBLANK variable (which I believe is mostly what the G-sync module does).


----------



## JeremyR

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Hmm, it does seem that way for now. Hopefully more monitor/panel manufacturers add in the ability to control the VBLANK variable (which I believe is mostly what the G-sync module does).


 
 Yea, it could be something that becomes part of an open standard. I hope it does. However right now it's mostly something used for laptops for battery life reasons, and can be leveraged for gaming. Laptops have a more tight nit interface between monitor and computer then a desktop does.


----------



## NamelessPFG

ninjapirate9901 said:


> What's the highest resolution you can push your monitor to NamelessPFG?


 
  
 2560x1600 at around 70-72 Hz.
  
 Problem is, it turns out that such a high resolution on a 22" viewable area is...rather cramped. That's why I usually dial it down to 1920x1200.
  


jeremyr said:


> While I liked that monitor when I owned it, and it is a great monitor. 4K is coming out, along with G-Sync.
> In a few years when 4K IPS G-synic monitors are a thing for the same amount that one cost new, you will need another monitor


 
  
 We'll see about that.
  
 G-SYNC and FreeSync are promising technologies, but I'm not sure I want to put up with awful non-native resolution rescaling (a problem only CRTs don't have) or potential added input lag.
  
 Also considering just how much GPU power it takes to push 4K at 60 FPS or more, running at a lower resolution would be mandatory with my current system. If there's one thing I especially cannot stand above all else, it's low framerates.
  
 Actually, come to think of it, just what kind of video interface would you actually need for a 60 Hz 4K signal, let alone 120 Hz? I don't think one even exists today; that might take DisplayPort 1.3 or whatever they've got cooking.


----------



## JeremyR

I would reserve my opinion on what you think about frame rates until you see G-Sync in person. It really is the biggest thing to happen to gaming since 3dfx entered the market.
  
 Also a common misconception is it will add input lag. It's the opposite. It will remove it.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I'm not saying G-SYNC itself will add input lag, but the GPU-side resolution rescaling could easily add it. The whole need for native resolutions is still something that every CRT-succeeding technology suffers from for people into retrogaming like myself, and there are already people on OCN complaining that recent NVIDIA drivers that added the GPU scaling in the first place add a lot of latency.
  
 Also, now that I think about it, by the time G-SYNC and FreeSync become mainstream, we should be doing away with LCDs altogether; they're a fundamentally flawed technology. Why filter the pixels out of a background light source when the pixels can BE the light source? Bring on the OLED monitors!
  
 Believe me, you have no freaking idea how hyped I am for G-SYNC, but given the inherent tradeoffs with most flat-panel technologies, I'm reluctant to just give up the FW900. I expect perfect viewing angles (no LCD to date has ever pulled that off), 120 Hz or more maximum refresh rate and standout color reproduction (ideally with hardware-level ICC profiling) with anything that has pretenses of being a replacement for this legendary monitor. One feature alone isn't enough to convince me if I have to sacrifice a lot of other things to get it.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Sorry for the stupid flash and bad lights off quality.  Didn't feel like grabbing my DSLR for this lol.







What was that about couch gaming and PC's not being able to mix? Lol


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The problem with Gsync is that, who is going to utilize the variable frame rate if they have a good rig capable of keeping framerates of 60fps? I only see GSync being good for those with lesser performing capabilities. 

Once you hit 60fps, games basically look like real time, which is why 60fps is a constant target.

So, not so sure it's THAT impressive if you have a powerful beast.

I'm more interested in Mantle. Instant performance boost? Yes please.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

mad lust envy said:


> The problem with Gsync is that, who is going to utilize the variable frame rate if they have a good rig capable of keeping framerates of 60fps? I only see GSync being good for those with lesser performing capabilities.
> 
> Once you hit 60fps, games basically look like real time, which is why 60fps is a constant target.
> 
> ...




Instant API fragmentation unless majority of developers jump on? No please lol. 

Seriously that actually worries me we are heading towards another Glide era.

I do hope Mantle becomes a thing however I also know games will still need d3d for the next little while until we can migrate over to one API(unlikely). 

Am I the only one who is worried by the bad that mantle can do as well as the good?


----------



## JeremyR

mad lust envy said:


> The problem with Gsync is that, who is going to utilize the variable frame rate if they have a good rig capable of keeping framerates of 60fps?


 
  
 Developers, that's who.
  
 John Carmack put it best (can't find the interview right now), but he said people develop games to target a frame rate. This is how it works:
  
 Let's say 60fps is the target. You include 40 effects into a game and it drops the fps down to 10. You then start taking away or reducing effects, until you get to a balance you like. You might get down to 22 of the 40 you started with, however from an immersion point of view, you really wanted 25. The problem is those last thing things would make the game drop to 58 FPS, so you leave them out.
  
 Today 58 FPS is the same as 30, so if you can't keep from doping below 60, you just don't do it. If 58 just meant 58, then developers would not be scared to improve games like they do today.
  
 As for "lesser hardware", I have a GTX780, and a 2560x1440 display. I can not run every game I own at that resolution maxed and stay above 60 fps, and I have about the best hardware you can have. With G-Sync, I will not care that sometimes I drop to 45fps.
  
 BTW, with G-sync, all hell breaks lose below 30 fps. Below 30, you get tearing. However you can drop from 120 down to 35 and back up to 120 without noticing (other then eSports). It really is a game changer in the world of gaming.


----------



## JeremyR

djinferno806 said:


> Instant API fragmentation unless majority of developers jump on? No please lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mantle has to first come out, and be any good before you should worry. And in truth, the only people who should worry about it are Nvidia. If it really is that much better, just buy an AMD card


----------



## DJINFERNO806

jeremyr said:


> Mantle has to first come out, and be any good before you should worry. And in truth, the only people who should worry about it are Nvidia. If it really is that much better, just buy an AMD card




No thanks Jeff.

AMD still has a long way to go with driver latencies before I ever consider them again. Their frame pacing drivers are showing promise and I hope they get it under wraps. If/when they do, I will consider it. I am no fanboy, just want the beat gaming experience. Even if that means jumping to AMD for mantle one day.

We will see indeed this year what happens with all these GPU technologies.


----------



## CGBSpencer

All you guys have nice setup.


----------



## HiVLTAGE

Here's mine, at least an early picture of it.


----------



## Androb




----------



## Miss Roxy

Here's mine.


----------



## Music225

Gamer on extreme budget here
  
 CPU : Intel Core2duo E4300 1.8Ghz OC to 2,3/2.4Ghz on stock fan
 VGA : Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition
 RAM : 3GB DDR2
 Mainboard :  Intel DG965RY
 HDD : 80 GB + 520 GB
 Monitor : LG 17"

 I have been using this rig for about more than 6 years or so
 Crazy that I just need to overclock the CPU , upgrade to an HD 7770 from X1650 , add 1 more GB RAM, a new  HDD then I can play many many games up to 2013 on medium or high settings with just a little tweak here and there


----------



## vertical

music225 said:


> Gamer on extreme budget here
> 
> CPU : Intel Core2duo E4300 1.8Ghz OC to 2,3/2.4Ghz on stock fan
> 
> ...




Yep, if you're ok with working inside your PC case you can extend its useful life longer than most expect. I finally had to scrounge up the $ to replace my 7-8 year old single core Athlon 64 based PC. Same as you I extended its life with clock increases, add'l RAM, & GPU upgrades. Being on a tight budget caused me to learn a lot about PC 'innards'


----------



## Music225

Agreed , the time spent on reading a lot about PC 'innards' as you says serves one well , not just saving you a couple hundreds bucks on buying a new rig , it also help you guess/fix related software, hardware issues . Mine has run for 6/7 years but the only time I need to bring it to a shop is when a single capacitor of the PSU died and just needed replacing with another one , cost me just few bucks, lol. Not to mention where I live power cuts is the norm , and when I was in high school my dad never hesitated pulling the plug instead on using power button : ))

In case you dont know , my motherboard doesn't support OC at all, there is no options to OC in BIOS whatsoever , thanks to all those reading I know there is something called setFSB, I can OC in window , if my there is BSOD or power cut it will reset the clock on next reboot . Now I;m quite content with raising the clock by 30% , on full load CPU temp is around 60C under 70C recommended by intel , not anywhere near E4300's potential (OC safely up to 3GHz on STOCK fan) but considering its age and I never clean the heat sink ,also OC through window , it's good enough for me. Heck my most recent game is METAL GEAR RISING REVENGEANCE 2014 , and I run it on medium .AAx2. AFx16 , only get slow down when I chop things to hundreds of pieces which is kind of cool , since it looks like slow-mo effect  .


----------



## Music225

Well to be fare , I cant run decently Shogun 2 , medium or ultra is the same , zoom out and campaign map are fine but when things get nasty , the frigging game becomes a slideshow, simply unplayable . But I am quite a graphics hog that wont accept playing anything on low , so just need to avoid EXTREMELY CPU demanding title then (since Starcraft 2 run fine to me, hiccups here and there but no big deal )


----------



## Moolok

Here's my newest gaming setup:




It's Nexus 4 android phone, Moga Pocket controller, Moga Universal Driver app and My Boy! Nintendo Game Boy Advance emulator.


----------



## NickLondon

jeremyr said:


> While I liked that monitor when I owned it, and it is a great monitor. 4K is coming out, along with G-Sync.
> 
> In a few years when 4K IPS G-synic monitors are a thing for the same amount that one cost new, you will need another monitor


 

 I think the best LED monitors these days are more than good enough for gaming... and a LOT more convenient than the Sony.


----------



## NickLondon

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Here is my current rig that I have setup in the main living room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Really nice.


----------



## lenroot77

Added some bias lighting to my little setup... Ps4/ps3,dss,e11,hd598,kdl32w650


----------



## G3org3

I did a short video on my gaming setup https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCGwJvoDv4


----------



## Zombie_X

So after moving and getting stuff unpacked, here's what the new room. I let my brother use my Harman/Kardon 30BQi's. Also the speakers are Wharfedale MFM7's. Got them off Craigslist for $200! Those sucker went for $1,500 10 years ago! What cool is that I can bi-amp them and my NAD supports bi-amping, so yeah I bi-amped them. Enjoy!


----------



## vertical

Nice!


----------

